# حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


الحمل (22/ 3: 20/ 4):
عمل جديد يؤكل اليك ولكن طنش . اسعد ايامك 30، 31 فبراير
*********

الثور (21/ 4: 21/ 5):
مشاكل كثيرة تواجه ولكن تذكر انها دنيا فانية وزمن غادر
*********
الجوزاء (22/ 5: 21/6)
احلام وردية مليانة بالكوابيس فاسعد بنوم هاديء.
*********
السرطان (22/6، 23/7)
هاتضيع نصف الفلوس أوعي تقعد مقموص
*********
الأسد (24/7، 23/8):
بتفكر في حتة موضوع هيقومك من النوم مصروع.
*********
العذراء (24/8: 23/9) للمتزوجين فقط
تدخل في حالة من التقشف لذلك انصحك تاخذ كلمكتين في اجنابك من مراتك قبل كل وجبة
*********
الميزان (24/9: 23/10)
هاجيلك نزلة شعبية اقعد في حتة مستخبية
*********
العقرب (24/10: 22/11):
ثروة هائلة تهبط عليك من السماء وتعثر عليها اثناء سيرك في الشارع ويترواح مداها من 10: 15 قرش
*********
القوس (23/11: 22/12):
ضيف عزيز يزورك افتح انبوبة البوتاجاز ولا تنسي ان تغلف النوافذ جيدا.
*********
الجدي (23/12: 20/1):
مشاكل كثيرة تواجهك ولحسن حظك لن تجد لها حلا فانصحك بعد حلها.
*********
الدلو (21/1: 19/2):
خصومات ومقالب وسوء حظ احرص علي المحافظة عليها
*********
الحوت (20/2: 21/3):
قوم من النوم تنام تاني تنجح السنة في ثواني​


----------



## twety (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووين بجد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

شكرااااااا لمرورك يا تويتى


----------



## fullaty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

هههههههههههه

اه يا مرمر الجامدنه دى بس بجد حلوين اوى ​


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

هههههههههههههه 
حلوة الجامدنه دى يا فيبى
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## جيلان (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

*هههههههههههههههههه 
حلوين يا مرمر
ميرسى يا عسل*


----------



## girl of my lord (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

لا انا عذراء ومش متجوزة مرمر بليز اكتبيلي حاجه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا دوللى
هقوووووولك ايه بقى بما انك العذراء 
فى عريس فى الطريق إليكى.....انا نزلتلك صورته على فكرة 
فرصة ذهبية يا بنات 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هو معجب بيكى يالا اتوكلى على الله ​


----------



## girl of my lord (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ماشى يا دوللى
> هقوووووولك ايه بقى بما انك العذراء
> فى عريس فى الطريق إليكى.....انا نزلتلك صورته على فكرة
> ...


فينه ده يامرمر هههههههههههه
حددي المكان


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةة اوى يا قمر بس برجى بيقول انى هتقمص على الفلوس وعيبى فى الحقيقة انى معرفش ازعل على اى شيئ يروح منى بعتبر كل حاجة قدر ودة عيبى مرسية كتير على الموضوع اللى خفيف زى السكر زى صحبتة 
______________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

العقرب (24/10: 22/11):
ثروة هائلة تهبط عليك من السماء وتعثر عليها اثناء سيرك في الشارع ويترواح مداها من 10: 15 قرش
*********​يسمع من بقك ربنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حظك اليوم....ادخل شوف حظك ايه؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيسمع من بقى ربنا 
ويمكن تلاقيهم 25 قرش مرة واحدة 
أيوووووة ياعم انت كده ضمنت مستقبلك​


----------

